# Writer's Block(kinda)



## enslavedbydragons (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone ever have writer's block?  Anyone ever have it during the wierdest of times?  By wierdest of times, I mean like during times when you should be writing, instead of not being able to write.

Myself, I'm writing a novel, well, kinda writing it.  I mean, I've had all summer to write...and through my 3 month summer vacation, I've only written like 2 pages.  I mean, I should be writing during summer vacation, but for some reason, my ideas aren't as clear during vacation than during school time.  I mean, sophomore year this past year, I've written like 250 pages, usually 10 pages a day, sometimes 20 pages on rare occasions.  The strange thing is that my ideas are extremely clear and sharp in my mind, during school days, especially during class time.  But through the whole summer vacation, a three-month break from school, my ideas weren't as clear and sharp as they were during school time.

Anyone find that strange?  I mean, shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 2, 2008)

Nah... in the summer, you have all this time, so you keep telling yourself, "Hey, I have a lot of time, so I think I'll write *later* instead of *now*."  While you're in school, your brain is stimulated, so you have more incentive to do cerebral activities like writing.
Well, it's a hypothesis, anyway.  I don't know how true it is.  But that's the way it is with me.  That, and during the summer I tend to do a lot more reading than writing, because it's so much nicer to lie on the porch on a hot day with a book in hand and let yourself float off somewhere.  Writing requires a great deal of concentration, and I can't concentrate as well if it's bleeding hot out.
I'm sure there are a number of reasons for it.  You know what's a great stimulus for writing, though?  I recently figured this out: alcohol.  I drank a big mug of my Dad's home-brew (which has gotta' be at least 25 proof), went upstairs, and wrote about 10 pages.  Of course, you can't do this if you're under 21, is the problem.  Or at least it's highly discouraged.
Anyway, I think it's all about state of mind.  You could always try meditation.


----------



## kitreshawn (Sep 3, 2008)

It isn't strange.  What you are suffering from sounds not so much like writers block but rather another common problem new writers have.

Writers Block comes about because you haven't thought about a part of your story enough so when you get to that point in it you have problems continuing because you are not sure what path to take.  But listening to you it sounds like you have ideas, at least most of the time.

Rather your problem sounds more like you have not set on an idea and thus are reluctant to write.  The only way around this one is to pick one of the ideas you have and write it understanding you can always go back and change it later.

Another possibility is that writing for you is a way to escape from the stress during school.  That is how I got started as well, and much like you I wrote a LOT during the school year, but whenever I was not in school my writing tended to taper off.  There is nothing wrong with this, however if your goal is to keep writing it can be difficult to overcome.  Problem is that school (frankly) sucks and when you are on break there are many things that can distract you from your writing that are a lot of fun to do.  So basically you would need to convince yourself that it is writing that you want to do, and not something else (like swimming, video games, or whatever it is you do during your time off).


----------

